# Introducing SIXX STRINGS!!!!!!!



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

*Mission statement*

Hello Everyone,
Two years ago I designed an all new string jig/stretching devise, and an all new way to produce bowstrings that I believed would build a bow string superior to anything currently offered. My original intention was to patent the product and the process and try to market it to one of the big name bowstring manufacturing companies. Then after putting in the work and really having time to think about it I had a change of heart. I realize the only companies that would be able to afford to buy me out would only take my design and my process and strip it down into another mass produced venture, and that is not what I was looking to do. I wanted to be able to offer a superior bowstring where each and every part of the string was hand built with the utmost attention to detail. No mass production, no quantity over quality which I feel becomes a major factor in most mass production facilities. So with that in mind I have decided to keep this new technology to myself and offer the archery community the greatest innovation in bowstrings since pre stretched fibers.
I have spent the last 2 years testing and perfecting both my design and process. I examined numerous other sets of strings from numerous other manufactures to determine what part or parts of the bowstring manufacturing process could use improvement. 
I feel that through out my testing that I have addressed the potential weaknesses of conventional string building and taken the bowstring to a whole new level. For legal reasons at this time I cannot divulge too far into this new process, or the new device. Over the years I have seen on too many occasions where people let out too much info on their designs, and before a patent was approved they were already being copied by a dozen or more other people. So for the time being this design and this process will remain top secret. 
Now that the time is near and production is ready to begin, I had to do some serious soul searching. I don’t just want to make better bowstrings, I want to make the archery community, and the over all sport better through my efforts. So I thought: Where could the sport use improvements? and Where could other manufactures learn a lesson from me?
It’s true that archery manufactures give a lot back to the sport and they are the future of the sport. They donate countless dollars to organizations such as IBO, ASA, NAA, NFAA to fund programs, and sponsor events, and I tip my hat to each and every one of them. But through all that I found one area that has definite room for improvement: “What About The Shooters?” After all when you boil it all down to the bare bones, it is us, the shooters, who keep the sport alive. We are the ones that support the organizations, attend the events, and attract and introduce new shooters. Face it. If we didn’t know someone else who shot back before we got our start most of us wouldn’t even know who these manufactures are. 
So it became obviously clear what I need to do. I need to give back to the shooters if I want to do my part in giving back to the sport. With our economy in it’s current state I can’t think of a better way to help out than to give back directly to the shooters, and that is exactly what I plan on doing. Not only do I plan on giving back by keeping my prices low and affordable for all, I vow to personally give something back to each and every individual who buys a set of my strings.
You may be thinking how I plan on doing that so I will take a minute to give a quick run down on how I plan to give back to you the shooter. There will be much more info on all these in the days to come, but for the time being this will give you an idea.
1. Comprehensive staff program. No discounted products and having to finish in the top 3 to get paid. I am truly hopeful that my staff program will redefine how every staff program currently under operation, and all future staff programs are conducted. Much more info on this topic is coming very soon.
2. Comprehensive dealer program. Will be posting dealer info after I finalize a couple things with my accountant.
3. Buyer kickbacks, and random promotional offers. My way of giving back to everyone else not on the staff or dealer list. This will include free and discounted product at various times. Again more info coming soon.

So now with all that said, my mission is simply this:
To offer the very best bowstrings on the market, and back them with the very best customer service anyone could ever imagine. All the while never forgetting to take care of the most important factors in this sport “you the shooters”. And last but not least keep adding XX’S to everything I do!!!!
Thank you and welcome to the future of bowstrings,

David Reed
SIXX STRINGS


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Dave is a good friend of mine i can say that i have seen his work and can tell u that it is top notch and has alot of time put into it. We have talked alot about these strings and the new process that makes them so great and i can back the time and effort that he has put into making these strings. Now like how Dave has said he or I cant tell you right yet what makes these strings so good but i can say that Dave is a great guy to work with and do whatever he can to help you and archery in general, he has helped me out many of times and he will always get my business.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Congrats on the new venture Dave. Sounds exciting and definitely has peeked my interest. Let me know when you have more details on your shooting staff and Dealer program, I am interested in both.

FF


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Congrats on getting this up and running after 2 years of hard work!
I may look you and your strings up soon! 

Lien2


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Lien2 said:


> Congrats on getting this up and running after 2 years of hard work!
> I may look you and your strings up soon!
> 
> Lien2


Thank you, I promise you won't be disapointed.

Thanks
David Reed
SIXX STRINGS


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Good luck with your company, I wish it great success!:rock:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i sent you a e mail. can you send mesome pics of your strings and how much are they?


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Count me in on a set of strings and cables when you get this baby off the ground and interested in the staff program when you get it going too.:shade:. I really like promoting good products that are at a price the average person can afford.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Congrats on your new endevor, BG! Now, I want to know if you'll be able to make string/cable sets for bows equiped w/ my beloved Spiral cams?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

FoggDogg said:


> Congrats on your new endevor, BG! Now, I want to know if you'll be able to make string/cable sets for bows equiped w/ my beloved Spiral cams?


OF COURSE I CAN.
ONE MORE TIME FOR OLD TIME SAKE
ALL HAIL THE SPIRAL CAM:hail::hail:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Let's keep this up on page one.:thumbs_up


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Sounds great!! I will be sure to try a set for my hunting rig this year. Gotta support my fellow West Virginian!:wink:


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

I wish you the best of luck with this venture. I know your level of dedication to the sport and am sure that will rocket Sixx Strings forward.

When are you going to find time to shed hunt !


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Great mission statement! I like the sound of it all.:thumbs_up I wish you great success on the new venture. 

Shoot me of JRH60 a pm when you get ready for dealers.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

:thumbs_up


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

i really cant wait to try a set out. my bow is in need of a new set of laces :wink:


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Email sent.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

UP FOR THE NIGHT:thumbs_up


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Sounds good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a very nice guy to deal with will give ya holler Dave we I need a set it will be soon!:thumb:


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*congrats*

Good luck Dave :thumbs_up ,with a mission statement like that,if you back it up i bet you take your string's to the top :thumbs_up I wish you the best of luck and congrats :wink:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

You go BOWGOD :thumbs_up


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

David, it looks and sounds like you have put a lot of time and thought into this venture and I wish you the best. :darkbeer:


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

*Congrats*

Although I have used several different string manufactures for my Bowtechs I have never been completly satisfied with one aspect or another of each. My biggest problem as for many I assume is stretch and breakin. Hate moving my sights. big hunt in Illinois agin this year and will give you a try. Your presentation was top notch and that tells me alot. Will you have a web site?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Burrdock said:


> Although I have used several different string manufactures for my Bowtechs I have never been completly satisfied with one aspect or another of each. My biggest problem as for many I assume is stretch and breakin. Hate moving my sights. big hunt in Illinois agin this year and will give you a try. Your presentation was top notch and that tells me alot. Will you have a web site?


Thank you,
I will have a website, hopefully I can get that up and running by next month. Right now all my focus is on getting production underway, and taking care of the customers and answering question.
I have to set up a meeting with my web designer in the coming weeks and get to work on the website.
Thanks
David


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

sounds very interesting! I can't wait to see or try a set of your strings!!

Good luck to you and your new ventures!!!


Kris


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

Dave is a very good one of my buddies and he has been telling me all long he had something up his sleve that would be a huge break through in the world of archery and after hearing him talk about how it was going to be for all this time and what his inttentions were going to be i was very inpressed and also after texting and talking on the phone and reading this tread there is not a shadow of a doubt on this guy right now i can not wait to see what the strings are going to be like i am sure they will be a great product and i hope some day this gets right where it should be and turns in to a well established company and i am sure knowing dave he will not take anything less than the best product that will be made by him and have his name on it so my prayers and best of luck is going to dave to start this business and up on its feet ........JOSH BYERLY


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*SIXX strings*

Nice; I'll look forward to seeing your work in the near future. Bump for another metal connoisseur!:thumbs_up


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

When can we place and order Dave?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> When can we place and order Dave?


Early next week. Keep your eye open for a new thread to pop up in this forum. I have something up my sleeve for a very nice introductory offer, and another way for me to give back to the shooters:thumbs_up. I promise you are not going to want to miss out on this offer:wink:.
Thanks
David


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Good luck on what sounds like an awsome product and a breakthrough in string making.:thumbs_up


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

hey Dave :

any pics of your strings installed & or any sample string choices ???

all the best to ya' cant wait to see more :thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

tiner64 said:


> hey Dave :
> 
> any pics of your strings installed & or any sample string choices ???
> 
> all the best to ya' cant wait to see more :thumbs_up



I don't have any pics right now. One of my testers is supposed to take some for me tonight. I will be posting up some color choices next week, and once my website is up I plan on having a color selection feature on the site.
Thanks
David


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

i will have pics up tomorrow :thumbs_up


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

Bump for a good guy....and I'm sure that these are going to be the string you'll want to be shooting....
Best of luck...looks like a great program.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

JLH said:


> Bump for a good guy....and I'm sure that these are going to be the string you'll want to be shooting....
> Best of luck...looks like a great program.


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

Can't wait to try them out :tongue:


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I should be ready to accept orders by Tuesday morning.
Thanks
David


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumb:


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

Awesome, can't wait!! :thumbs_up


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

:thumbs_up


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Here it is tues. Morning ....is the store open ??????????


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

WEEGEE said:


> Here it is tues. Morning ....is the store open ??????????


Almost there. Tieing up loose ends as I type. 
I'll start a new thread as soon as I am ready to take orders.
David


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

there has been a sixx string social group made i suggest all of us join to get to know each other and keep track of where we all are shooting


----------

